

Different approach to form protection - lenart
http://friedcellcollective.net/outbreak/2011/08/05/form-protection/

======
enobrev
I've done this on a couple well-visited client sites and it worked incredibly
well. The best part is that it's super easy to add an invisible "email" field
to a form and check if it has any content on the backend. By far the best bang
for the buck.

I'm fairly sure I first learned this trick from Chris Shiflett's blog[1] a few
years back, although I can't seem to find the original post.

1: <http://shiflett.org/>

